# Can anybody help!!!!



## John&Tricia (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everybody,

We have purchased an off plan 2 bedroom detached villa with pool in Pylona (5 mins from Lindos) which is due for completion in April 2009
We planned to take early retirement in September 2009 (We are in our mid fifties) however due to the economic mess of the UK we have lost 2 buyers for our UK property and our plans have to be reassed. < snip>

Option 2 will be for us to reassess the housing market in the UK early 2010 and try to sell our UK property.

Option 3 will be to look for local employment which may be difficult because neither of us speak Greek. My husband is a computer hardware engineer also can do domestic house rewiring, repair high powered sound systems and restoring British classic cars etc. CV available if required.

I have a vast amount of experience as a manager working with adults with learning disabilities and now specialise in supporting adults who have acquired a brain injury
Does anyone know of any contact names or companies that we could talk to or would be interested in our skills.

We would be greatfull for any feed back or advice...

Regards
John & Tricia


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi John and Tricia

There is a company called Lindian Trust that are based in Pefkos and they are a real estate agency which I am sure also deal with rentals I remember seeing it in Oct when we was in Rhodes and I am sure it is owned and ran by an English lady !!
They have a couple of links if you google Lindian trust and also other good info re moving to Rhodes, hope that helps you further.

Thanks 
Mark and Christine x


----------



## RodosGal (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi John and Tricia

I have lived in Rhodes for 4 years and have some friends who have lived in Lindos for the lsat 12 months. they are looking to move out of their rented accommodation there due to leaks and the fact the place is falling down! They are interested in a long term lease if this is something you are willing to look at? I've only just joined this site so don't know the whole set up but if you are interested send me a private message


----------



## John&Tricia (Jan 6, 2008)

markandchristine said:


> Hi John and Tricia
> 
> There is a company called Lindian Trust that are based in Pefkos and they are a real estate agency which I am sure also deal with rentals I remember seeing it in Oct when we was in Rhodes and I am sure it is owned and ran by an English lady !!
> They have a couple of links if you google Lindian trust and also other good info re moving to Rhodes, hope that helps you further.
> ...


Hi Mark and Christine
Thank you for the information we will look it up when we go out in April. <snip>

Thanks John and Tricia


----------



## John&Tricia (Jan 6, 2008)

RodosGal said:


> Hi John and Tricia
> 
> I have lived in Rhodes for 4 years and have some friends who have lived in Lindos for the lsat 12 months. they are looking to move out of their rented accommodation there due to leaks and the fact the place is falling down! They are interested in a long term lease if this is something you are willing to look at? I've only just joined this site so don't know the whole set up but if you are interested send me a private message


Hi RodosGal
We are comming out to Rhodes April 25th for a week to check the villa; it is due to be completed in March. We will be happy to meet and discuss possible long term rental. We can not reply to you privately because like you we have only just joined this forum and do not know how to obtain your email address. We are happy to pass on a mobile phone number if necessary and then we could exchange email addresses
Regards John and Tricia


----------



## foneman (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi John&Tricia
Only joined forum today. Have a house in pilona myself (small world)not far from yours. Know a very nice couple in village who could possible help as they rent out villas on behalf of owners already.Flying out myself in April to see how my new house is comming along ( up on top of the hill)Please get in touch we might be able to meet up and have a beer Yannis bar in the village.


----------



## John&Tricia (Jan 6, 2008)

*Meet up for a beer*



foneman said:


> Hi John&Tricia
> Only joined forum today. Have a house in pilona myself (small world)not far from yours. Know a very nice couple in village who could possible help as they rent out villas on behalf of owners already.Flying out myself in April to see how my new house is comming along ( up on top of the hill)Please get in touch we might be able to meet up and have a beer Yannis bar in the village.


Hi foneman,

Great to here from you, we will arrive in Rhodes on the 26th of April for 1 week, like you, to see the progress of our house (should be finished).
Would love to meet for a beer and a chat... can you adjust your reply settings to allow private reply,s so i can forward my email address to you. 
Look forward to you reply.

Regards
john&tricia


----------



## foneman (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi John&Trica,

Good to hear from you, i am still finding my way around this forum but i think i've managed to alter the settings. hope your house is finnished. When i was there in Oct they were placing the concrete rings in the ground for the waste water. What i can gather from my builder they are working well into the evenings to ensure completion ( soon find out!) Anyway email me and with a bit of luck i might get it 


Regards
Foneman


----------



## John&Tricia (Jan 6, 2008)

foneman said:


> Hi John&Trica,Good to hear from you, i am still finding my way around this forum but i think i've managed to alter the settings. hope your house is finnished. When i was there in Oct they were placing the concrete rings in the ground for the waste water. What i can gather from my builder they are working well into the evenings to ensure completion ( soon find out!) Anyway email me and with a bit of luck i might get it RegardsFoneman


Hi Foneman,Still cant send private message to you, please try checking the settings as follows.....Quick links / private messages / settings & options / edit options / scroll down to private messaging, make sure that ENABLE PRIVATE MESSAGING is ticked.. please let me know & i will try again.Good luckJohn


----------



## John&Tricia (Jan 6, 2008)

John&Tricia said:


> Hi Foneman,Still cant send private message to you, please try checking the settings as follows.....Quick links / private messages / settings & options / edit options / scroll down to private messaging, make sure that ENABLE PRIVATE MESSAGING is ticked.. please let me know & i will try again.Good luckJohn


Forgot to mention that you MUST save any changes that has been made, scoll to the bottom & click SAVE.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

John&Tricia said:


> Forgot to mention that you MUST save any changes that has been made, scoll to the bottom & click SAVE.


The reason you cant private message foneman is because he has not yet made enough posts.
You should however be able to send him a visitor message as you have made enough posts.


----------



## foneman (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi John&Tricia
Tried to enable the private message but it won,t allow me, comes up with the following;
May not have sufficent privileges/admin may have disabled account/May be wainting to be activated. Anyway have emailed the administrator and am waiting for reply. Nothing is sraight forward to do with greece!!! Anyway hope to get same flight as you two but Thomas Cook have some great offers starting from 8th April from £149 return, very tempting. Hope to hear from you soon.

Regards
Foneman


----------



## foneman (Feb 15, 2009)

John&Tricia said:


> Forgot to mention that you MUST save any changes that has been made, scoll to the bottom & click SAVE.


Just a quick update - can now recieve private message!!


----------



## foneman (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi John&Tricia

Should be flying out to rhodes on 25th April (Thomas Cook) so might even be on same flight!!
Contact you before i fly out. Any luck on your house yet?

Regards

Foneman


----------

